# Homeopathic treatment of rodents



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

Hom. treatment of rodents is often possible, for example diarrhoea, respiratory infections, etc.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry but if my rats get sick it's off to the vets for tried and tested methods to get them well as quickly as possible, and that goes for any of the other pets as well. I don't stint on my kids health and won't on my pets either.


----------



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

Orthodox/Conventional medicine is not always best (just think of all the (possible) side effects of each medicine). Homeopathy is not always best either, because it can cure a lot, but not everything. That`s why these therapies should work hand in hand to obtain the best results. A huge amount of animals are cured each year by homeopathic professionals and homeopathic vets ! Please read the following post I wrote some time time ago on another forum I used to post on :

Important Note ! - otherhealth.com


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry but i still dont agree. 

I know a chap that is now incredibly ill due to taking hom medications instead of seeing his gp.

i have a duty of car to my animals and that means seeing my vet, a person who has studied for many years and practised for even longer


----------



## Letter Fairy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hiya

I understand that concerned pet owners are willing to try the unorthodox when trying to help a much loved pet, however I would stongly advise you not to purchase homeopathic 'remedies' and especially do not use these instead of conventional, and scientifically verified medicine. Homeopathic remedies are created by diluting a 'curative substance' with water (1 part in 100), then diluting this diluted solution, then diluting that diluted solution................ again and again. The 'curative substance' in most most homeopathic remedies represents one part in a trillion or weaker and therefore cannot have any actually effect on the animal or person taking the remedy. Such remedies are no more than a placebo, they are not going to cause any physical harm but they won't help either.
Treat your rodent with respect, keep its house clean, let it run around, give it a complete diet and if it still becomes ill, take it to the vet!

I hope this helps! 

Clare x x x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Homeopathic remedies are to be used along side visits to vets, There are also vets that practice Homeopathy.

I use homeopathic remedies on my rodents and have been studying for past couple of years, although they would still go to the vets as well.

I dont understand why you have posted this thread tho?

What are you doing?
What is the point of it?
What point are you trying to get across?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Letter Fairy said:


> Hiya
> 
> I understand that concerned pet owners are willing to try the unorthodox when trying to help a much loved pet, however I would stongly advise you not to purchase homeopathic 'remedies' and especially do not use these instead of conventional, and scientifically verified medicine. Homeopathic remedies are created by diluting a 'curative substance' with water (1 part in 100), then diluting this diluted solution, then diluting that diluted solution................ again and again. *The 'curative substance' in most most homeopathic remedies represents one part in a trillion or weaker and therefore cannot have any actually effect on the animal or person taking the remedy. Such remedies are no more than a placebo, they are not going to cause any physical harm but they won't help either.
> Treat your rodent with respect, keep its house clean, let it run around, give it a complete diet and if it still becomes ill, take it to the vet!*
> ...


They apply to foods as well, understanding what food to give your rodents, what it contains, what the food can do and how it aids the animals.

Ie when my rats started sneezing i gave them garlic and kept lavender in my room. Garlic helps fight off infections and aids recovery while the lavender was soothing ( for both me and the rats haha )

The sneezing soon stopped and saved me a massive vets bill.

I have a decent book here and was going to type a few things out of it onto here just havent got round it yet.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Another example of the use of homeopathic rememdies.

When i worked at a stray kennels the amoutn of dogs coming and going with kennel cough was horrendos and because the owner wouldnt buy any form of treatment for the dogs. Me and another kennel assistant bought a kennel cough remedy from a homeopathic remedy website " Cough Bomb" i think it waas called using this and honey in their water soon kept the numbers down and by studying what was in the bottle we soon was able to create our own so then we werent spending as much money and the best part of it was that it was all organic stuff that we used.


----------



## Letter Fairy (Apr 17, 2011)

I just think that the subject of homeopathy is an interesting one; some people belive it works and other don't and it's always good for people to be able to look at both sides of a debate so they can form their own opinions.

Clare
x x x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used homeopathic remedies on my rats for sprained feet, but for a respitatory infection or anything else severe it's straight off to the vets.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Homeopathic remedies are to be used along side visits to vets, There are also vets that practice Homeopathy.
> 
> I use homeopathic remedies on my rodents and have been studying for past couple of years, although they would still go to the vets as well.
> 
> ...


I have no real informed opinion on this...but this thread is from 2007 so doubt you'll get a response


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I have no real informed opinion on this...but this thread is from 2007 so doubt you'll get a response


PMSL im still hungover it would seem =D


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

and the OP was last on 07-09-2008 12:12 PM

so bang goes the thoery that they might log in and see their old post haha


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Letter Fairy said:


> Hiya
> 
> I understand that concerned pet owners are willing to try the unorthodox when trying to help a much loved pet, however I would stongly advise you not to purchase homeopathic 'remedies' and especially do not use these instead of conventional, and scientifically verified medicine. Homeopathic remedies are created by diluting a 'curative substance' with water (1 part in 100), then diluting this diluted solution, then diluting that diluted solution................ again and again. The 'curative substance' in most most homeopathic remedies represents one part in a trillion or weaker and therefore cannot have any actually effect on the animal or person taking the remedy. Such remedies are no more than a placebo, they are not going to cause any physical harm but they won't help either.
> Treat your rodent with respect, keep its house clean, let it run around, give it a complete diet and if it still becomes ill, take it to the vet!
> ...


yes said poorly rodent will be getting all the homeopathic help he needs from his drinking water.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

To add to this, my pets get regular garlic in their food and still get respy now and then and mites too despite there being much 'evidence' to support garlics effect on these type of parasites.

The trouble I have with a lot of hom.remedies is statistics. Rats for example are extremely likely to get respy for all sorts of reasons, allergies, infections, or just being wheezy. I could give ABs or Hom.remedy and see either no effect or good effect. What I can't say is that a)it was an infection that ABs had no effect or b) it was an infection and hom.remedies had a good effect. Hope that comes across right. Sometimes the respyness will go of its own accord and whether it was treated or not would have made no difference, you can't know. Equally a whhezy rat could have a life threatening infection or even pneumonia, this may not be cleared up by AB's as it can be secondary to internal tumours or all sorts but I would never risk it. The side effects of conventional medicines are not enough for me to not take my pets straight to the vets. If a clear and concise diagnosis is made the hom remedies may or may not work in conjunction.

I was once advised by someone fanatical about hom remedies to take my very severely asthmatic daughter off her steroids. That I was in fact killing her and she nearly blew a blood vessel when she found out she had regular flu jabs. My reply? My daughter hasn't had a chest infection in the 2 years since going on her extra steroids. She hasn't had flu or a very bad cold since her flu jabs. If she doesn't have her steroids she will die (asthma kills). I was very polite, recognising some people just aren't listening anyway, I walked away (albeit shaking). 

Hom treatments have a place, but not 'in' place of a doctors or a vets. Thats my opinion.


----------

